# bumble foot



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

I am looking for some advice. I know there are many of you that have had different experiences and remedies for this, but here goes. I have a salmon favorelle that had bumble foot for quite a while and I just watched it and eventually it went away. I understand there can be different causes of it and I think hers was related to trauma from jumping from the perch or something because she had no dark mark on her foot and there was just a lot of swelling in her feet. Over time, she is now totally fine. Now I have a Brahma, which is a pretty heavy breed and she developed bumble foot. none of my other girls have had it by the way. Again, there was no sign of injury or dark spot on her foot, so I thought it must have been injured the same way as my favorelle because of my brahma's size. Poor thing has a limp which I try to be sure she has soft areas for her to walk on for. the other day I came out and her feet were all bloodied, I think either she or the others must have picked on her feet, because after she eats and walks a bit in the grass, she goes and lies down (maybe to protect her feet or because they hurt, I am not sure) while the others keep walking around. now I am noticing two dark areas on one toe, probably from when they were bloody. How should I manage this? Her legs are ok and there isn't any swelling in them or anything and the rest of her feet look like they used to, swollen, but not red or bleeding. she eats and drinks fine and loves to hang close to me to be petted every so often. Thank you so much. Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A good pic would be very helpful in instances like this.

I doubt highly that the one bird had bumble. The dark spot that accompanies bumble is there because that is where the staph bacteria entered through the skin. The bird could have had a bad sprain or a broken bone in the foot.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for replying. I will try to get a picture today. If the other girl didn't have bumble, I don't know what it was. I know it wasn't a sprain though. the swelling lasted months and had all the markings of bumble without the black spot. It was both feet and was swollen between the toes as well. I am not sure if I ever took a picture of it, but if I did, I will post that as well, because I would love to know what it was. My new girl I am worried about though. After the day when her feet were bloodied, she developed darkening on one foot that resembles the look of gangrene. I am looking into finding an avian vet in our area because I think this is beyond me, but until then, I will send you a picture and ask your opinion on soaking her feet. She is a gentle sweet thing and I have never let my animals get into this type of shape before and it's killing me to be in such turmoil over this. Some people say "they are only a few bucks and aren't worth spending the money a vet charges" but to me they are my pets and if I have chosen to have them, I am responsible to care for them. Thank you again so much for responding. I will get that pic up as soon as I can.(I have to figure out how to post it as well because it has been a while ).
gail


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't necessarily have to use an avian vet, you can also try a large animal vet. I've found they are more than willing to check them out and do what they can to help them.

My oldest is going to be ten, so I get it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Call it a pet and a small animal vet will see it. Mine will.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you. I know the vet I take my dogs to doesn't know about them because he is always asking me questions, but I will try another vet and see if I have any luck. thank you both for the input. i'll let you know how it goes. just picked her up again ttonight, shes so good, let me check her feet out again and there are dark areas on the both feet now so it is getting worse. sweet girl just wants to be near me when i'm out with her, must know i'll protect her if anything comes around. thank you again!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really need to see a pic. It is possible she had it. Until you find a vet that will look at her try soaking her feet in epsom salts. See if the black spot softens and will come off.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you, I will try that. Do you usually just hold her in your lap with her feet in a basin? I am trying to find the least messy way to do it. I thought if I placed her in my lap with her legs down in a basin of Epsom for about 20 minutes if I can get her to be calm that long with her feet in it, that might help. Would you recommend covering them after soaking to protect them from getting anything in them? and if so, how would you recommend wrapping them so they will stay clean and dry and not cause harm to her? I am frightened the added padding might cause her more pressure and discomfort with the already swollen feet. She limps now with just the swelling of them. They didn't have any black marks at all on them before they were bleeding from who knows what, her doing it, or another girl picking at her, but it almost looks like gangrene on her toes now. Sorry I didn't get the picture to you. It is supposed to rain here again tomorrow, so I don't know how clean a shot I will get, but I'll try.
Sorry if I sound silly, but I have been thinking about doing this since I saw them bloodied before but didn't want to make a bad situation worse. I have never seen any of my birds with such swelling and certainly never have I seen them bloodied. It really upset me to see her like that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once bird's feet are in the warm water they like it, most of the time. There are those few exceptions. Soak her feet, then try for a pic.

There was one person freaking over bumble some years ago, once she soaked the bird's feet it turned out to be something stuck to her foot.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Check out Darn Bumblefoot thread. I have been successfully treating bumblefoot for a few years. My treatment works with out invasive surgery to remove the scab. 

It involves a surgical wash, Lavender essential oil, cotton ball, neosporin and vet wrap. You can leave the wrap on for up to three days. The lavender stops the pain and is a great antibiotic, the neosporin dissolves the scab and the cotton ball and vet wrap help pad the foot and keep it clean and dry until it heals. Takes about two weeks.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you, I didn't really want to do anything surgically to her feet. I spoke with an old time farmer that said that I could do the surgical route, but it would just keep coming back anyway. He didn't really have any suggestions though. I will try the lavender wrap. I have been watching her and she remains healthy with the exception of her feet which are killing me to watch and she limps when she is going over a step of something. She doesn't perch at all and chooses to nest in pine shavings in the corner under the ladder to the nesting boxes, but seems perfectly happy there when I give them each a pat every night before locking the coop up.
Thank you. I am all for the more natural homeopathic route if I had the choice and it is proven to work.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you. I didn't want to go the surgical route anyway. I spoke with an old time farmer and he said he wouldn't do the surgical route either because it would just come back anyway. He didn't give me any suggestions though. I like the more natural homeopathic route if it works. She seems healthy in every other way. She won't go on the perch because of the condition of her feet, but will nest in the shavings in the corner of the coop under the ladder that goes to the nesting boxes. She seems comfortable there and is safe there, so it seems when I give each of my girls a little pat and lock the coop up each night. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Old timer farmers still hold to the old time ways. Most have been disproved with new understanding. The only reason it kept coming back is because they did not do what was necessary to totally clear the infection.

The problem for your bird is that if you don't clear that staph infection it can become systemic and you will lose her any way.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you. I am not just leaving it, but taking your advice for soaking in the warm Epsom salt water. I like the idea of the lavender essence and Neosporin and wrapping added to that because I want her to have the comfort the lavender is supposed to provide. She is still very healthy from what I can see, so I don't think there is anything systemic at this point, she is eating and drinking well with the heat we are having right now and dove into the watermelon I put out there for them today. I am in the medical field, but do not in any way profess to understand medicine when it comes to chickens. things that would be perfectly safe to do for people could easily kill a bird and that is why I rely on all of your experienced advice. I may not be quick at doing things because I am so cautious and methodical, but I really do take what you are recommending and respect your knowledge and advice. If this were a human foot, I would have soaked it in 1/2 strength peroxide or iodine, but for the chicken, the iodine would probably attract the others to peck at her due to the color and the peroxide might cause an air embolism or something, so Epsom salt seems quite safe! thank you again for the advice!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Much of what we know about things medical can also be transferred over to the birds. Yes, some things are a huge no but most are quite beneficial.

Since you understand the body's process when it's invaded by a foreign object then you also understand that the pus can not remain in the foot, that it needs to be removed. If it isn't then the same thing will happen to her foot as it does with a human. The problem for her now is that the pus has now solidified and will not drain, it has to be mechanically removed. 

The epsom salts also acts a drawing medium, sometimes it can help in removing the mass.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I use 4 strips of vet wrap about 4-5 inches long. One strip is an inch wide. It is the first to be applied. After you wash with surgical wash, dry the foot. Apply Lavendula Angustifolium to a Q tip and apply only to the black spot. Put a dab or pea size of Neo on one half cotton ball flattened out into a circle. A whole cotton ball bothers them when they walk. The Neo holds the ball to the foot long enough to wrap the first vet wrap strip. It is an inch wide to cover most of the bottom of the foot. Hold one end of the strap on the leg and bring the strip under the foot and bring up in front of the little back toe. Now go over the strip on the leg and circle it around to hold the strip in place. The 1/2 inch wide strips. I always start holding one end at the leg so I can bring the end back around and adhere it to it's self. Go between Number 2 and 3 toe. Then finish making sure all toes are covered in between toes to get a good seal. I hope this makes sense. I can take step by step pictures if you like. My birds will still stand in a dish of cold water to cool off. One thing. Only treat one leg at a time. Two feet wrapped would make it hard for them to cool off. I might be wrong on this and maybe Robin could add to this. 

Vet Wrap. Be careful to not pull the wrap too tightly as it can cut off circulation. Pull enough to get a light stretch. All finished ends are ended at the leg. Press the wrap good between toes and make sure you do not have it tightly under the back toe. All toes should move freely.

I leave these wraps on for three days. The bring them in and start all over again. I used to soak their feet but it was a real mess. I put them on an old towel with paper towels over the top and wash with cotton balls and if soaking is needed, I just hold or let them stand on the cotton ball. They fuss less this way. When wrapping, I burrito them up with the towel laid over their face. It calms them down. Then I reward them with some meal worms or some of their favorite foods. It is getting routine here in the summer months. Now they are all healed. If it gets over 100 again, who knows.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you thank you thank you. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

OK. Love to hear how it works for you.

Robin I almost always agree with you and respect your opinion but in this instance I 100 % do not agree. This method works and the scab falls right off in a few days. Only new fresh skin remains. Why cause the hen pain as so many nerve endings are in the bird foot. This a gentle way.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wrapping can and does work if caught early enough. If not they need to be cut out. Really depends on the severity.


----------

